# Speakers



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

I would highly recommend you pay a visit to Crutchfield - They have a very good catalog system that will pick out correct-size speakers for you. They also include adapters to fit off-sized speakers into your existing OEM slots. You can also do a lot of research and reading there as to what kind of sound system you want (High Response vs. Amplified Low Response).

If you prefer want a sound system without an amplifier, go with a low-power, high response system. This is assuming your Cruze doesn't have one already installed under the trunk carpeting, search the forum for details. I haven't looked too much into that yet.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

If youre on somewhat of a budget, go with either kenwood or pioneer. and even if your budget is unlimited, I'd still choose one of those. They have great sound, great bass, and they hold up great. i put a pioneer DEH-P5000UB deck with some kenwood 6x8 speakers in my old crappy Mazda B2300. sounded better anyone at my school with their nice cars and such


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Speaking of speakers*

I asked this once before, but don't think I ever got an answer. I have the Pioneer system in my Cruze and noticed that the trunk speakers are fully exposed. Aren't they usually protected with some kind of padded covering? Looks like an accident waiting to happen if I "throw" something in the trunk that could pierce the speaker.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I asked this once before, but don't think I ever got an answer. I have the Pioneer system in my Cruze and noticed that the trunk speakers are fully exposed. Aren't they usually protected with some kind of padded covering? Looks like an accident waiting to happen if I "throw" something in the trunk that could pierce the speaker.


Many cars with speakers in the rear dash come like this. Or at least, the ones I had did. There are two things to consider: One is the ease of accessibility, which they readily present themselves to be. Two are the other structures and items on the trunk and trunk lid. Usually you'll hit the lid arms before you hit the speakers.

Still, as long as your mindful about said speakers, nothing bad should happen to them.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Silphion said:


> Many cars with speakers in the rear dash come like this. Or at least, the ones I had did. There are two things to consider: One is the ease of accessibility, which they readily present themselves to be. Two are the other structures and items on the trunk and trunk lid. Usually you'll hit the lid arms before you hit the speakers.
> 
> Still, as long as your mindful about said speakers, nothing bad should happen to them.


I don't put much in the trunk anyway, but if I remember correctly, mostly all my other cars had a covering over the speakers. Also, by being exposed like this, don't we lose some of the acoustic features into the trunk? Just curious. These speakers look very vulnerable to me.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

new cars i've bought before have a box with some kind of insulation in them mounted aroiund the speakers.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

budd said:


> new cars i've bought before have a box with some kind of insulation in them mounted aroiund the speakers.


Exactly. That's what I always had. Must be one more $$$$$ thing?


----------



## KitH151 (Mar 25, 2011)

Door speakers are 6.5 inches.
Tweeters are 1 inch.
Rear Deck has room for 2 6x9's.

The door speakers are 20W RMS, so as Silphion stated, if you are looking to go without an amp, look for low power speakers. Also, with no amp, the 6x9's won't work out for you, not nearly enough power.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

i just added an alpine 4 channel amp to power my factory speakers and replaced the tweeters with better quality ones. Then for a little bass i added another amp and a 12" sub. So I'd say keep your factory speakers and just add a 4 channel amp to give them more power.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

donmagicjuan said:


> i just added an alpine 4 channel amp to power my factory speakers and replaced the tweeters with better quality ones. Then for a little bass i added another amp and a 12" sub. So I'd say keep your factory speakers and just add a 4 channel amp to give them more power.


How much did the sound quality improve? I'm a fan of instrumental music, so I actually notice when timpani and bass sounds are missing, or when high-pitched chimes cut short. *sigh*


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

The sound quality is 100% better now. Of course it'll take some tweaking with adjusting the amps but I can hear every note nice and clear. 
Very crisp


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

how much did it cost?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> how much did it cost?


all the mess below, Tweeters, and a 12" sub installed ran me about $750


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Do you know if the stock head unit is producing a flat EQ response? I'm planning out a system and it's starting to look expensive lol. 

Looks like you just have high level inputs into the alpine right? Hope the stock unit is giving you all the frequencies.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah the stock radio is doing the trick. 
I can still adjust the sound using the stock. So I'd say I'm getting all the frequencies. I could have never done this myself I was lucky to find a place that understands good sounds. It's expensive though if you want to do it right there is all kinds of cables that add up quickly. But it's worth it I can't drive a car that doesn't sound awesome.


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't count on it. I haven't had a meter on it, but as volume goes up it sounds like lows are getting cut, as well as, other frequencies. I was going to go this route, but I may just wait and put a double din in when they get done with the install kit. 



donmagicjuan said:


> Yeah the stock radio is doing the trick.
> I can still adjust the sound using the stock. So I'd say I'm getting all the frequencies. I could have never done this myself I was lucky to find a place that understands good sounds. It's expensive though if you want to do it right there is all kinds of cables that add up quickly. But it's worth it I can't drive a car that doesn't sound awesome.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah i have noticed especially after installing the aftermarket sub that the eq curve changes with the volume and there are a few 'sweet spots' in the volume dial.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

There are products like the JL Clean sweep, and alpine pxe h660 that take what the head unit is outputting, and return it to a flat curve. I'm not sure how they behave with a stereo that changes the output as the volume goes up. Need to read up on them. I'd like to keep the stock look, but get the sound I want.


----------



## rsm300 (Feb 10, 2011)

how do you tell if the speakers are low power or not?


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

rsm300 said:


> how do you tell if the speakers are low power or not?


Not sure what you mean. The stock speakers, and the upgrade pioneer speakers are all trash. That's why I didn't waste any money on the upgraded audio. 

I'm going for some morel audio components and a 12" JL sub. Might get some rear fill later on. .


----------



## rsm300 (Feb 10, 2011)

people are saying go with a low power, high response speaker. how do you know which speakers are low power and high response?


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

rsm300 said:


> people are saying go with a low power, high response speaker. how do you know which speakers are low power and high response?


The key stats to look for are *Sensitivity* and *maximum RMS*. Maximum RMS should match the continuous output of your car stereo (which, stock, is less than 30 watts per speaker), and the sensitivity should be relatively high.

On the other hand, if you go for an amplified system (which is often a better choice, if you have the money to spend for it), then you want to go for low sensitivity, with high maximum RMS (it should match the per-speaker watt rating of your amplified output).


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

what does the rear deck look like with the pioneer system? do you see the speakers or does it look like you dont have any speakers there?


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know the unlock code for the oem head unit without Nav?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Can I just get 6 x9 s for rear deck with amp and leave rest stock for decent improvement ? And would I have to cut rear deck to expose speakers or will it be ok the way it is?


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Yeah i have noticed especially after installing the aftermarket sub that the eq curve changes with the volume and there are a few 'sweet spots' in the volume dial.


Hey Dave can you give me a rundown of how your system is setup? I would like to look at replacing all speakers eventually then adding a small 10" sub eventually. 

You're using the stock head unit? In order to amplify any kind of speakers it would mean I would need to rerun speaker wire to an amp again yes? How about the sub? What kind of EQ do you have running that with an amp?


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know the unlock code for the oem head unit without Nav?


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

golgoth said:


> Does anyone know the unlock code for the oem head unit without Nav?


Eh?  I don't think anyone here knows what you mean. Can you clarify what you are asking for?


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Silphion said:


> Eh?  I don't think anyone here knows what you mean. Can you clarify what you are asking for?


Please see below what I'm talking about 

http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/...MG1318copy.jpg


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok try this one instead

http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n520/pbouadou/CIMG1318copy.jpg


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

You get what you pay for. ^_^ i did custom focal speakers front and back, with dynaudio tweeters with an alpine amp. the difference is day and night. You're just going to waste your time going with some cheap products and with a cheap amp, and you're just going to be disappointed. if you want to do something and not have to keep spending money, just do it right the first time, save money and you wont be disappointed. Audio mods are the #1 mods that people spends TONS of money on. just do it right ^_^


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

golgoth said:


> Please see below what I'm talking about
> 
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/...MG1318copy.jpg


It says image has been removed, and what does unlocked mean, like able to raise the volume more?


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry about that, I think this one should work:

infotainment picture by pbouadou - Photobucket


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Problem solved please see below link from my visit to chevrolet


----------



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

Don, can you be more specific? I've got a LTZ RS that came with the standard stereo and I'm not happy with the sound. What you did sounds like a good solution but I will have to have it done (being completely inept!)
I guess what I'm asking is where you put everything. 



donmagicjuan said:


> i just added an alpine 4 channel amp to power my factory speakers and replaced the tweeters with better quality ones. Then for a little bass i added another amp and a 12" sub. So I'd say keep your factory speakers and just add a 4 channel amp to give them more power.


----------



## dbest (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree with kevin1214, The only way to actually get good sound is to go to a company who knows what they are doing. 2 things are super important when upgrading the speakers and to a sub. 1. you MUST get a flat EQ, they sell for about 100-400 dollars, if you do not, you will be completely unhappy when you crank up the music. The factory stereos cut out the lows the louder you go to save the speaker life. 2. get a good amp, if you get a crappy amp you will definitely hear the difference.
I upgraded mine after blowing the speaker in the first 2000 miles. Basically it costs about this, 6 speaker = 500, sub = 250, amp = 300 (depends if you want to go with 2), flat eq. = 350, install = 250. It comes to be about 1500-1800 for a very good rebuild of your stereo. If you like music then fully recommend going the right way.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

dbest said:


> I agree with kevin1214, The only way to actually get good sound is to go to a company who knows what they are doing. 2 things are super important when upgrading the speakers and to a sub. 1. you MUST get a flat EQ, they sell for about 100-400 dollars, if you do not, you will be completely unhappy when you crank up the music. The factory stereos cut out the lows the louder you go to save the speaker life. 2. get a good amp, if you get a crappy amp you will definitely hear the difference.
> I upgraded mine after blowing the speaker in the first 2000 miles. Basically it costs about this, 6 speaker = 500, sub = 250, amp = 300 (depends if you want to go with 2), flat eq. = 350, install = 250. It comes to be about 1500-1800 for a very good rebuild of your stereo. If you like music then fully recommend going the right way.


I don't think your average user that wants upgraded sound needs to spend this much to get a decent stereo... and I don't think and audiophile would buy this car if he/she were a true audiophile. Much more can/has been achieved for much less... that and $250 is a bit low for the overpriced cost of speak/amp/sub/eq installation lol


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*???????*

Do any of you audio experts here think that the rear speakers in the trunk on the upgraded radio should have some kind of "padded" protection on them or is the open trunk supposed to have some kind of a sound effect? Just wondering.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I would baffle them. The trunk acts the same way a subwoofer would if you put it in an extremely large box. In this situation, the trunk is acting as the enclosure for the speakers... on the other hand, many speakers are designed to operate this way due to the fact that most cars have open airspace... at least for 6X9s


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I would baffle them. The trunk acts the same way a subwoofer would if you put it in an extremely large box. In this situation, the trunk is acting as the enclosure for the speakers... on the other hand, many speakers are designed to operate this way due to the fact that most cars have open airspace... at least for 6X9s


Do you know where I would look to find some kind of speaker enclosure? I am so afraid that one day I'm going to put something in the trunk and rip the speaker. I just think it's a poor design or one more example of $$$$$ savings by GM!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Do you know where I would look to find some kind of speaker enclosure? I am so afraid that one day I'm going to put something in the trunk and rip the speaker. I just think it's a poor design or one more example of $$$$$ savings by GM!


Or maybe ............ GMTHINKSPEOPLEARESMARTERTHANTHEAVERAGEBEAR

Naw,,, prob just cost savings.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Or maybe ............ GMTHINKSPEOPLEARESMARTERTHANTHEAVERAGEBEAR
> 
> Naw,,, prob just cost savings.


That's what I'm thinking too. Just like the lack of the side blinker lights on the USA models. I had them on my 2008 Malibu, then GM deleted them on the 2009 models along with the pedal adjusters.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Do you know where I would look to find some kind of speaker enclosure? I am so afraid that one day I'm going to put something in the trunk and rip the speaker. I just think it's a poor design or one more example of $$$$$ savings by GM!


XTC 6"x9" Speaker Baffles



fastdriver said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. Just like the lack of the side blinker lights on the USA models. I had them on my 2008 Malibu, then GM deleted them on the 2009 models along with the pedal adjusters.


Large companies like GM do product research and gain feedback from customers. I'm sure a lot of them said they didn't really use the pedal adjusters so GM removed them to drive the cost down for the car. Sure theres always more stuff I want out of the car but I don't wanna pay BMW M3 pricing for a Chevy Cruze.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> XTC 6"x9" Speaker Baffles
> 
> 
> 
> Large companies like GM do product research and gain feedback from customers. I'm sure a lot of them said they didn't really use the pedal adjusters so GM removed them to drive the cost down for the car. Sure theres always more stuff I want out of the car but I don't wanna pay BMW M3 pricing for a Chevy Cruze.


I hear you. Thanks for the speaker info. These will fit my Cruze with the premium stereo? ONE more dumb question- how do they stay up there?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I hear you. Thanks for the speaker info. These will fit my Cruze with the premium stereo? ONE more dumb question- how do they stay up there?


not sure on either. In my experience, as long as the max depth isn't exceeded (5in I believe the description said) you should be fine. You remove the speaker, install them into the hole in the deck, and resinsall the speaker.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> not sure on either. In my experience, as long as the max depth isn't exceeded (5in I believe the description said) you should be fine. You remove the speaker, install them into the hole in the deck, and resinsall the speaker.


Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

If anyone is in the Dallas area, you can go to www.texasaudio.com and get your installations and things there. I had them do my '06 Highlander and they gave me a good deal. 2 x 12" 1200W Kenwood Subs, 1000W Hypnotic Amp, Box, and wiring for $550. I called them here in Germany and told them about my new Cruze, they said they will do the same thing as my Highlander but 10"'s instead of 12"'s for $500. I got the system in my truck back in 08 when I got back from Iraq and the system is still banging to this day!


----------



## ljcool_17 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey there,
I'm considering buying a Chevy Cruze and I've been asking around about what they think of it's audio system. Most people told me they're trash, even the Pioneer upgrades. So I thought maybe I'll just build my own. But I've got a couple of questions I'd like to ask:

1. Is it possible to remove the thing in the trunk that's got holes for 6x9s that are suppose to hold them in place? I was thinking of having it removed and dropping in either 2 10" 1200w Pioneer shallow mount subs or 1 12" 1500w Pioneer shallow mount sub or 1 12" 3500w Pioneer Champion Pro Series sub. Although the last one would really stick out in the trunk as it's mounting depth is 6" long. But the shallow mounts are only 3".

2. If the first one isn't possible, Then would you advice putting the subs in the trunk instead? I was told bass doesn't travel well through the backseat. I'll be installing the 2 10" shallow mounts either near the backseat, on the trunk door, or at the back close to the taillights.

3. If none of the above is possible then where would you suggest placing the subs and what kinda sub would you recommend?

I'm planning on hooking the sub to 1200w Pioneer GM-D8500M Mono amp. 

Here are the rest of the stuff I want to install:

Pioneer TS-D1720C - 260w component set of 2 tweeters and 2 mids
Pioneer TS-D1702R - 280w full range speakers
Pioneer GM-D9500F - 800w 4-channel amp
Pioneer TS-CX7 - 60w full range center mount speaker (don't know how I will hook this one to the amp)

That is my plan so far. What else you think I need to add, like an equalizer, or anything I need to remove? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks

P.S. Is USB only available with the Pioneer upgrade? if not, at what trim level do they offer the USB?


----------



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

*alpine pxe 660?*

Someone know how to install an alpine pxe 660? I don't have a clue about this!


Javi


----------

